# Ergo or Baby Trekker?



## brookerenee

I need to buy a new baby carrier. My daughter is 11 months and is getting really heavy! She doesn't like to be put down, ever. And the dishes and laundry keep piling up higher and higher!









I've been looking for a carrier that can go on the back or front. I've pretty much narrowed it down to either an Ergo or a Baby Trekker. I like that the Baby Trekker has more carrying options, but it doesn't have as many reviews. I've been able to find tons of great reviews on the Ergo, however.

My DD is on the small side (19 pounds 27 inches) but she is very strong. She will try and arch out of the sling. I'm worried that she'll arch right out of the Ergo, since it looks like it doesn't come up very high on the back. The Trekker looks a little more secure.

Any experiences, positive or negative with either of these?

Any suggestions for other carriers? (Yes, I looked at the Sutemi. I just don't think I could go out with my bbs looking like that. I have a large chest and it gets stared at enough as it is.) I looked at the Kozy, too. But I want a new carrier now. Impatience at its finest.









Thank you very much for your help!

P.S. Right now I have a homemade pouch, a homemade Maya wrap, a Bjorn-style carrier, and a frame backpack. All are uncomfortable for long periods except the backpack, but it's so bulky and bothersome.


----------



## orangeiron

sorry, no advice, i've got the same question, but i was wondering about the Sutemi carrier as well. The ergo looks great, but i want to know what's the best before i spend the $


----------



## Artisan

I would go for the Ergo myself.


----------



## sagepixie

I have a Baby trekker and would NOT recommend it. The fabric on the body is not wide enough so the babys legs dangle which is bad for their spinal development also the buckels on the sides are a major pain. They are fine when putting on but are difficult to release because of the angle they are at when wearing. I haven't treid an Ergo yet.

I also have a Kozy and 2 Sachi carriers that I use daily depending what matches my outfit.

Sachi carriers have instock available, she put it up about 2 weeks ago and alot have sold but there are still some there.
http://www.sachicarriers.com/ready_to_ship.html
also if you order a custom you will have it within two weeks.

Baby fairies also has instock. I have not tried hers yet, but they sure are cute








http://babyfairies.com/carriers_in_stock.html

Jessica at Happyslings does beautiful work. & her turn around time is fast. the shoulder on her carrier is alot wider than the others but comfortsble it's a matter of preference.
http://www.freewebs.com/happyslings/

These are just the first ones pff the top of my head check the product reveiw section fr Mei tais for more companies









And I've heard good thigns


----------



## brookerenee

Thank you for the replies.

I guess I am going to try and make a homemade ABC. I have a lot of nice fabric sitting in a box going to waste. If I don't like the ABC, I'll order an Ergo.


----------



## kaydee

I have tried both the Baby Trekker, Ergo, and Patapum, and like the Patapum best, for both comfort and ease of wear. It is almost identical to the Ergo, but cheaper! Also, the straps fit me better (I am also large chested). Patapums are widely available in Europe; in the US, you can order them through Mothersville.com.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Well I have posted a review for it - but I can't say how much I love my Baby Trekker enough! I bought it for my first son before I ever discovered these boards. I found it second-hand at a local baby store. I never had any trouble learning to use it, although I did prefer the front carry to the back carry (I don't like a backpack carrier much either though - I like to see what he's doing I guess!) It was so soft and comfortable to wear. My son was at least 25lbs or so when we started using it and I could carry him for long walks with no trouble. I love the pocket it has for holding my keys or wallet and my DH loves the look of it too so he was more than willing to wear it - in fact we used to argue over who got to wear Isaiah!! I can't wait until Xander is ready for it - right now we use the sling more but I know I'll switch to the Trekker as soon as he is ready to ride facing out more.


----------



## BCmamaof6

These are the only 2 baby carriers I use!
I prefered the Baby Trekker when my baby was younger because it seemed to have more padding and support & the baby loved to look out (face away from me) at about 6-12 mo. Now that my DD is 22mo I use the Ergo unless she is sleeping, then I would put her into the Baby Trekker. (Although if she falls asleep while in the Ergo- I just do up the hood-part)
IMO I would go for the Ergo, because I find it can be used more comfortably for longer periods of time with heavier babies.


----------



## tomtemama

I do NOT recomend the Baby Trekker.

I have no experience with Ergo but for this style of carrier I preffer an ABC/Mei Tai/Chinesse style carrier (or whatever you want to call it).

I purchased a baby trekker for dd when she was around 3 months old. I found it hard to use!! The straps where never tight enough in my opinion, even if I had dh do them up for me, because the buckles where too hard to do up especially while trying to support the weight of 20+ lbs infant. I also found it hard to take off, I actually pinched my finger in one of the clips once







: .


----------



## fareal

I was also recently deciding between these two carriers and I chose the Ergo.


----------



## Mama25

I have used both. I ended up selling the baby trekker. I also agree with other comments aboutthe dangle legs and the comment about how the angle on the clips which for me made it hard to adjust and do the back carries by myself. It just took alot longer to get in and out than the ergo. If you by a used one you have the velco waist which for me was a pain to adjust and it was loud but the newer model has a clip waist instead. I would go with the ergo for bigger kids like for over 2yrs for longer carrying. I feel my MT is still fine for under 2yrs for long carriers and the mts are so pretty too.


----------



## georgia

My dh used to be a Baby Bjorn fan (for whatever reason







), but he now LOVES the Ergo. He carries our 2 yo in it almost every night. 2 yo begs for "backpack." I got it at naturalbabies.com, and she has a 30 day return policy, which I found really reassuring if we didn't like it! Luckily, we didn't even need to worry about it.








ERGO


----------

